# JSF Autocomplete in Eclipse



## chrimp (7. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade dabei mich in JSF einzuarbeiten.
Zur Entwicklung nutze ich Eclipse 3.2, mit hoffentlich allen nötigen Plugins. 
Nun will ich auch noch Facelets nutzen, doch in den .xhtml Files geht leider kein Code completion mehr.
Erstelle ich eine JSP Seite, kann ich sie es nutzen, in der .xhtml aber nicht.
Auch wenn ich im Eclipse den Standardeditor für xhtml auf den JSP-Editor stelle, funktioniert das nicht.
So sieht der Anfang der xhtml Seite aus


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC
	"-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
	"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html
	xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
	xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
	xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"
	xmlns:jsh="http://jsf-spring.sourceforge.net/jsf/html">
	<head>....
```

Was genau fehlt mir denn, oder was muss ich denn Umstellen?
Leider habe ich keine Idee mehr...

Danke schon mal

gruß
chrimp


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2007)

Die nächste WTP Version ist kann das.

http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/development/news/2.0M5/main.php

Gruß,
Peter


----------

